# theallelectricsuperstore



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

is this real? Anyone ever heard of any of these? 

http://theallelectricsuperstore.com/More-Ev%27s.php

$16k for 68mph and 90 miles seems a bit hard to believe...
http://theallelectricsuperstore.com/documents/SRTspecsheetNEW.pdf


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

dladd said:


> is this real? Anyone ever heard of any of these?
> 
> http://theallelectricsuperstore.com/More-Ev's.php
> 
> ...


CAUTION Too much to believe- Red Flag


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Did you find out if this place is legit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

It's BOGUS BS. STAY FAR AWAY. 
*DANGER DANGER DANGER DANGER DANGER*


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

dladd said:


> is this real? Anyone ever heard of any of these?
> 
> http://theallelectricsuperstore.com/More-Ev%27s.php
> 
> ...


I might believe the specs if it where an e-bike.


----------



## Electron Power (Jan 2, 2013)

I just tried to check out those URLs, purely out of curiosity. And indeed THEY ARE 100% BOGUS, as neither one of them even exists! I picked up 404 errors on both of them - nothing less, nothing more.


----------

